# Critique my form



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

I got a video of me doing 315 x 20 which was much much more difficult than this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

From what I could see that was pretty damn good.

You unracked it properly by popping it up instead of doing a good morning out of the rack.

Back looked tight, elbows down.

Knees were out.

Arch and ankle looked stable.

Depth was mostly good. You could get deeper if you felt like it by allowing slightly more lean forward with the torso but for BB purposes that's probably not necessary at all.  That slight forward lean would help you sit back more and put more of the stress into the hips/glutes/hams.  But again that's optional. Not everyone squats the same way.

Good shit.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice! I think you did great, just towards the end you started to go forward..


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shite!  Only thing I noticed was your left hand was bending pretty far back while gripping the bar. I would assume the right was doing the same.  That might start causing you some wrist and elbow issues.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 22, 2014)

So he wasnt bouncing to much?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Good shite!  Only thing I noticed was your left hand was bending pretty far back while gripping the bar. I would assume the right was doing the same.  That might start causing you some wrist and elbow issues.



This. my elbow flared up just watching that.

You're a beast! Great work!


----------



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Good shite!  Only thing I noticed was your left hand was bending pretty far back while gripping the bar. I would assume the right was doing the same.  That might start causing you some wrist and elbow issues.



I found this helps keep my shoulders back which in turn helps keep my back straight, I've been squatting for almost decades and i don't have any wrist discomfort, my elbows get a little sore in the tendons when I go real heavy on arm day, that all I've noticed


----------



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> So he wasnt bouncing to much?



Bouncing out of the hole??? This is the 315 x 20 is this bouncy too?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Bouncing out of the hole??? This is the 315 x 20 is this bouncy too?



He means the bobbing up and down prior to you dropping. Doesn't mean much really.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice lifts man. Definitely a strong dude


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 22, 2014)

My camera doesn't let me record squat videos for some reason. Every time i try it says "ERROR: please go bench"


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 22, 2014)

Solid lifts. Good depth nice n tight.


----------



## cotton2012 (Aug 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My camera doesn't let me record squat videos for some reason. Every time i try it says "ERROR: please go bench"



Bro thats how my camera is when I bench, weird! LOL "ERROR: Go Squat"  Legs are def my strong point, its mainly genetics, I've always had big ass thighs


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice job brother.  Those thighs of yours are huge.


----------



## Rip (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice lifts, Mate! Quads from the Gods.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2014)

Great squat nothing really to correct from what I see but that damn spotter sucked lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2014)

On another note.

When people nit pick too much at something that is already that good they end up making it worse not better.


----------



## bunkerg (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice lifts!


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2014)

bunkerg said:


> Nice lifts!



hey, sweet!  go post an intro.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice squats bro! You're a big dude. Everything looked in rhythm and symmetrical. I've been working on my squat a lot lately and POB has helped me tremendously. If he says you're good to go, that's pretty much all you need to hear. Great lifting cotton. 

And the bouncing thing, I think that's more of mental/comfort thing. Mostly all of us have small things we do prior to the descents of lifts or the unracks. I have some weird habits I do, and I think it's just became a part of my routine for the lift and I feel off without doing them.


----------

